# Weave entrances



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

Firstly I hope this is the right section for this as we only train agility for fun. We had our clubs end of agility season competition yesterday and Luna did fab coming second and would like to improve on this over the winter for next year. 
Where we lost the most time was on entrances to the weave poles. Basically we pretty much have to come to a complete stop before hand otherwise she either blows straight past or misses the first pole and starts weaving from the second or third pole. Any ideas on how we can speed up our entry to the poles?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I trained all my current dogs using channel weaves, getting them to run through the open channel with entries from any angle before starting to bring the 2 sides together, initially just closing the middle so the entry could still be fast and easy for them; used guide wires at first, too. I made a point of leaving them to work the entries independently of me, as there's no way I'd be anywhere near them on a course. If you have a lawn at home you could set up a channel, using garden canes with sections of plumbing waste pipe cut to about 2 feet and slipped over the canes. Quite a few people I know have used the 2 x 2 method, which you can look up on the internet.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I only do fun stuff, but I have this issue because my dog orients his entry depending on where I'm standing, eg if the third pole is closest to me then that's where he'll go in.

Unlike @Burrowzig I didn't spend enough time on the basics, so my own fault!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2019)

My older dog is an excellent weaver, and my younger dog is getting there. I did 2x2 with them both - that method just makes sense to me.

A lot of it is practice and experience. Your dog needs to learn to collect herself in preparation for the weaves, as opposed to extending if she were to go over another jump. If she doesn't collect herself then that's when she will go past or miss poles. That's as much part of the learning as actually learning the motion of weaving.

There's all sorts of activities you can do to practice weave entrances but it sounds like it's more the dog's preparation for the weaves that is lacking. Is your dog typically quite fast? If you do the weaves in isolation or maybe one jump and into the weaves, will she get it correct?

You could try practicing just with two poles - can you get her going through them correctly in the context of a course? When she's got this sorted then add the other poles in. This is basically 2x2 training but in the context of running a course.

*Disclaimer - I am not an agility expert! That's just what I've picked up recently when training with my young dog. (Older dog is much smaller and much slower so she has loads of time to prepare for upcoming weaves, so a non-issue for her!)


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes @McKenzie she feels quite fast, 2 strides and she has cleared them (funnily it looks much slower watching it back)

We might have to try a variation of channeling the beginning or just using 2 or 3 poles til she gets the hang of it.

Our problem is our garden is tiny so when she learnt weaves she learnt from a standing start. Will have to try and take a couple of poles and a jump to the park so we can get a bit of speed up and practice just the entries and hope we don't look a bit odd haha


----------

